
Supreme Court rules illegally obtained evidence may be used against defendants - ck2
http://bigstory.ap.org/1ef09db1314f4d749a574b3dcb3e5871
======
ck2
I hate how it is always the worst cases that set precedent.

Now police don't even need to try to do things legally, why bother?

~~~
tantalor
The precedent was set a few years ago when they decided 8-1 that police can
claim reasonable ignorance of the law when making a stop.

[http://www.npr.org/2014/12/15/370995815/supreme-court-
rules-...](http://www.npr.org/2014/12/15/370995815/supreme-court-rules-
traffic-stop-ok-despite-misunderstanding-of-law)

------
DanielStraight
This is a pretty useless article. Here is the ruling:

[http://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/15pdf/14-1373_83i7.pdf](http://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/15pdf/14-1373_83i7.pdf)

